
IOS 4 vs. 5, Pixel by Pixel (jp) - kposehn
http://stam-design-stam.blogspot.com/2011/10/ios-5.html
======
jsz0
It's always been interesting to me that the pin-stripe texture made it into
iOS and has survived almost 5 years. Apple removed all traces of pin-stripes
from 10.5 after toning it down for 10.3 and almost completely removing it for
10.4 So by the time iOS6 is released pin-stripes will have existed in iOS
longer than it did in OSX.

~~~
sp332
Pinstripes are older than OS X, they were in the very first Macintosh in 1984.
<http://toastytech.com/guis/macos1.html>

------
ajays
I wonder why the blog is in Japanese, but diagrams are in English? Have they
been copied from somewhere? Not to detract from the topic, of course, but it
bothers me when people lift images and artwork from other places without due
credit.

~~~
acak
A couple of blogs (below) give credit to Matsumoto (author of the Japanese
blog):

[http://obamapacman.com/2011/10/subtle-differences-of-
ios-5-v...](http://obamapacman.com/2011/10/subtle-differences-of-ios-5-vs-
ios-4/)

[http://usersillusions.com/post/11948201269/apple-has-made-
so...](http://usersillusions.com/post/11948201269/apple-has-made-some-very-
subtle-updates-to-the)

And here is a another site discussing the same images without any attribution.

[http://www.ipad2iphone5.com/these-ios-5-changes-are-you-
cert...](http://www.ipad2iphone5.com/these-ios-5-changes-are-you-certainly-
not-know)

------
ricardobeat
The text-shadow on the chat bubbles bothered me from the start. It breaks the
"flat text inside a bubble" perception and turns it into a non-sensical 3D
effect. It's as iOS5 is going the way of Aqua, against the flow...

------
dkasper
That is a good illustration of the intense attention to detail that I love
about Apple products.

~~~
gerggerg
Or the intense attention to detail that you love about Takamasa Matsumoto.

------
drcode
bizarre- The columns of the home page on iOS5 are no longer evenly spaced,
almost certainly on purpose.

~~~
revolvingcur
The purpose is probably to make the home screen symmetrical. Moving the two
rightmost columns of app icons two pixels to the right achieves this. Note
that previously the outer margins were asymmetrical.

~~~
seabee
But the home screen can be made symmetrical while maintaining the same
distance between icons. So the question is why not do that?

Also as far as the outer margins are concerned, the badge extends the right
side of the icon, so having the right margin wider was reasonable.

~~~
rkudeshi
I suspect because they're trying to align to some type of grid.

(Even spacing between icons would require 39px of separation, and the odd
numbering probably throws something off.)

~~~
buddydvd
You mean 37 pixels?

(640-(4*114))/5 = 36.8 pixels.

I wonder why they didn't choose this instead:

38+36+36+36+38

That would be most evenly spaced, symmetrical, and compatible with non-retina
displays.

~~~
sirn
App titles. You can have less margin on the edge since you don't have to
considers the app title length from the other side.

~~~
buddydvd
Ah, that makes perfect sense.

I guess, this would be pointless:

36+38+36+38+36 (18+19+18+19+18)

since the 2nd and 3rd icon wouldn't get the benefit of the extra spacing.

So the reasonable option would be: 34+38+40+38+34 (17+19+20+19+17)

